# Is it ick?



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

I recently got rid of my pygos and got a manny and exodons for my 125g. A few days later I started to see white spots on my fish tank glass. They are really tiny and jelly like. I don't see it on any of the fish though. From my research I found this could be ick or snail eggs. I don't have a good pic just one from my iphone.

My other concern is that I have a planted tank and to treat ick I would need to raise the temp and add salt, correct? Will this do anything to the plants? Should I turn off the Co2 and lights and take out the plants? Just want to know how I should go about this?

My parameters are
Ammonia 0.0
PH 6.4
Nitrite 0.0
Nitrate 10-20
Phosphate 10.0

I know the phosphate is high but I will be doing a water change today.

View attachment ick.bmp


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like Planeria not ick it's only visable on the fish.

If it is planeria than do some thorough gravel washes and raise the temp.
They are ussually harmless to your fish, make sure not to leave any scraps of food laying in the tank because they will feed of them.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Please post pics to my Sic fish thread with info and results if you can Thx RnR


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey guys, here are some better pics. Let me know what you think it is? The temp is at 84 and I did a really good gravel cleaning today.Thanks for the help.


----------

